# Cast Pro Series rods



## Tommy

Including the new 13' 8-12 and 11' 2-5 casting are IN STOCK!!

Tommy


----------



## GlenS

Tommy any clue if TnWs has any i can throw. Heading down in a few weeks.


----------



## sand flea

I may have to pick one up to pair with a 757. The 13' 6-10 oz. paired with the 656 Akios has been the best combo I've ever owned. Caught tons of nice stripers and still hoping for the big red on it.


----------



## AL_N_VB

sand flea said:


> I may have to pick one up to pair with a 757. The 13' 6-10 oz. paired with the 656 Akios has been the best combo I've ever owned. Caught tons of nice stripers and still hoping for the big red on it.



flea, the dark side is strong in you. I casted the 11 footer with smaller Akios and I was impressed.


----------



## HuskyMD

Flea, you're fishing conventionals now? WHOA.


----------



## surfchunker

HuskyMD said:


> Flea, you're fishing conventionals now? WHOA.


my thought exactly ... is it April 1st ?


----------



## Dr. Bubba

surfchunker said:


> my thought exactly ... is it April 1st ?


I saw him set up near me on the beach last october. I thought it was him, but when I saw him slinging that conventional setup I didn't bother walking over.....


----------



## Furball

I just built the CCP 13 6-10 and will be trying out on a week-long trip to hatteras on Oct. 21. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Tommy

Furball said:


> I just built the CCP 13 6-10 and will be trying out on a week-long trip to hatteras on Oct. 21. I can't wait!!!!


Tom. when are you going to Hatteras??

Tommy


----------



## Furball

I will be down there starting Monday, Oct. 22 and leaving Monday, Oct. 29. I will be staying at the Buxton Beach Motel. I will there with one of my best friends, Aram, a country freak master carpenter from upstate New York.


----------



## Tommy

I'll be there from the 23rd through the 28th then back on the 2nd of nov. for a week.

Old red suburban.

Let me know if you need any more toys... 

Tommy


----------



## GlenS

Furball said:


> I will be down there starting Monday, Oct. 22 and leaving Monday, Oct. 29. I will be staying at the Buxton Beach Motel. I will there with one of my best friends, Aram, a country freak master carpenter from upstate New York.


another upstate ny guys that like to fish the surf. Nice


----------



## Furball

I have a hankering to build a another CCP 12 footer but with titanium guides this time.


----------



## Tommy

Furball said:


> I have a hankering to build a another CCP 12 footer but with titanium guides this time.


Let me know, I can bring an extra blank.

Tommy


----------



## sand flea

sand flea said:


> Caught tons of nice stripers and still hoping for the big red on it.


Not long after I posted this I finally got the drum skunk off with this beauty. Finally got it dialed in right so I could punch it. Can't believe I made it all week without a single blowup


----------



## tjbjornsen

Dude!
You got a beautiful Drum there.
Look Happy for the camera next time!
;-)


----------



## sand flea

Hah! That was the second fish in 30 minutes and I was struggling.


----------



## Furball

Please bring an 12 foot blank. Thanks.


----------

